# ? Seizures or Trachea problem



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm taking Bella to the Vets in the morning as over the last few weeks she has had three strange episodes. I have witnessed all episodes and they all start the same, she starts to swallow over and over again very fast, then she darts away as if something is chasing her. I have always gone after her and picked her up by this time and that is when the scary bit happens, her front legs shoot straight out very stiff and her toes splay wide, her neck goes fully extended upwards so she's looking up at the ceiling. The whole thing lasts about 30-90 seconds and then she is a bit clingy and shaky but soon settles. I don't know whether she's fitting or whether she's got a tracheal problem and its a panic attack because she can't breath properly. I'm very worried.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh poor Bella. It must be very worrying for you. I can't help I'm sorry I've never heard of this before but keep positive, we have all things crossed for you both for tomorrow


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh no, poor little thing! I have no idea what it could be, but I hope it's nothing too serious. :/


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

PLEASE get her heart checked. My friend's dog did something like this, and he died at the age of 3 from an enlarged heart. He was a purebred pug, beautiful dog, taken way too soon. We thought at the time it was his trachea- but later it was shown to be his heart and it took his life.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Poor little one! Without seeing the episode it is hard to say, but hopefully the vet will be able to get to the bottom of it. Seizure, heart problem, trachea are all possible. I hope it is an easily managed issue whatever it is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds like a seizure to me. Gulping, swallowing, running are the forerunners of the actual seizure it sounds like.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear Bella is having these episodes. It sounds like a seizure to me too but I'm not an expert. Please keep us posted on what the vet says, praying for her!


----------

